# Abu Dhabi, U.A.E



## AtlantaEMT (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm doing a study abroad at my school this summer in Abu Dhabi.  This is for nursing students at my school, but I'm pre-med and since I'm an EMT they allowed me to come along.  It's suppose to be strictly observational and we will be working inside a hospital.  I've never been out of the United States and know little about the region.  

I'm curious about the differences between the American medical system and the medical system in the UAE.  For example, I understand the seperation of men and women in that country.  But, how does a male doctor (or other medical personnel) handle a female patient?  Especially if they need to expose her.  Or even, what can a female doctor do to a female patient (or male).  I'm even more curious about pre-hospital care, which I'm thinking of doing my report on.  Personally, I'd love to do a ride along in an ambulance (especially if their sirens are different).  But questions I'd address is again as stated earlier, how would a male medic handle a female patient if they needed to be exposed?  What about children (even male to male)?  Also, what kind of emergencies are common out there?  Will there be a lot of MVAs, MIs, GSWs, heat stroke, etc.

Then some other OT questions.
What to do over there?  I think I have Friday and Saturday to myself and I'll be allowed to go through the city.  Any things to check out and see?  How should I dress?  WHAT NOT TO DO?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Bon-Tech (Feb 25, 2011)

Have you heard of this book? 

http://www.paramedictotheprince.com/


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Feb 26, 2011)

I haven't.  Looks pretty cool, especially the part about Sept 11.  While in EMT school, one of our substitute instructors was the Paramedic to a Saudi Prince.  I'm not so sure that book is what I'm looking for, but would be an interesting read.  Then again, anything is an interesting read compared to Organic Chem, Physics, Calc 2, etc.

I think I'm going to do my report on pain management for chronic pain patients since narcotics are outlawed (even by prescription) in the UAE, except ONLY when you are in the hospital.  Robitussin is even outlawed there.


----------



## alphatrauma (Feb 26, 2011)

AtlantaEMT said:


> Personally, I'd love to do a ride along in an ambulance (especially if their sirens are different).



:excl: Where do I sign up? :excl:


----------



## WTEngel (Feb 26, 2011)

AtlantaEMT said:


> I'm doing a study abroad at my school this summer in Abu Dhabi.  This is for nursing students at my school, but I'm pre-med and since I'm an EMT they allowed me to come along.  It's suppose to be strictly observational and we will be working inside a hospital.  I've never been out of the United States and know little about the region.
> 
> I'm curious about the differences between the American medical system and the medical system in the UAE.  For example, I understand the seperation of men and women in that country.  But, how does a male doctor (or other medical personnel) handle a female patient?  Especially if they need to expose her.  Or even, what can a female doctor do to a female patient (or male).  I'm even more curious about pre-hospital care, which I'm thinking of doing my report on.  Personally, I'd love to do a ride along in an ambulance (especially if their sirens are different).  But questions I'd address is again as stated earlier, how would a male medic handle a female patient if they needed to be exposed?  What about children (even male to male)?  Also, what kind of emergencies are common out there?  Will there be a lot of MVAs, MIs, GSWs, heat stroke, etc.
> 
> ...



Paramedic To The Prince isn't about UAE, it is about Saudi, and it is one person's view. I personally would not recommend it, but that is just my opinion.

Standard practice in Saudi, and much of the rest of the ME (including UAE), for both pre hospital and in hospital male practitioners is to ask the eldest or closest available male relative for permission when treating a female patient. When I worked over there, I never had any issue treating a female patient, as I always approached with respect.

In regards to exposing females, you would be surprised how much treatment you can get done without exposing. There is also modified exposure techniques for doing certain things like 12 leads. In addition to that, you can always direct the oldest male relative or another female in the household in how to provide certain care and apply certain medical devices, such as oxygen, CPAP, etc.

Now, when there is a trauma or full arrest, we took as much care as we could to maintain the patient's modesty, but it was understood by 99% of the families that the modesty took a back seat to providing care for the patient. 

I only ran into one issue where the family took exception to this, and most of it had to do with the language barrier and tension of the situation. We were lucky to have a Saudi police officer arrive who helped diffuse the situation and translate, and after all was said and done the family understood and was thankful. This particular case also involved a Bedouin family literally in a desert camp about 75 miles outside of town. They were particularly traditional and not used to having much outside involvement in their affairs, so it was just a volatile situation all around.

 Like I said, once we were able to communicate and diffuse, things were fine. Contrary to popular belief, most people in the ME are very reasonable, much like here in the US. While they may adhere to more traditional values of their culture, it was rare to run into anyone who allowed that to stand in the way of them getting medical care and attention.

Female nurses and physicians were common in Saudi, and they cared for the male patients, just the same as the female patients. Just like in the US it is always up to the patient as to their level of comfort and modesty.

As far as what types of calls you might see...the top three types of EMS calls in the ME are:

1.) Motor Vehicle Accidents
2.) Motor Vehicle Accidents
3.) Motor Vehicle Accidents

They are called RTAs over there, meaning Road Traffic Accident. The driving is crazy, and unfortunately, their are multiple fatalities daily in most major cities, sometimes as many as 10 or more in a single day for a single city. In Riyadh it was not uncommon for me to see one or two DOS patients every shift. It was just a fact of life there. You will likely get to witness some of the most intense trauma you have ever seen, I know I did.

In addition to trauma, there were many diabetics and frequent breathing issues. 

Other than that, it was the usual stuff. 

As far as dress...wear comfortable clothes. Shirts that cover the shoulders, shorts that go to the knees at least. It is probably best to wear long pants until you get a feel for the area, but more than likely you won't catch any flack for wearing shorts. If you are really brave, get a thobe, the traditional Middle Eastern clothing. I had two thobes I wore around town, and loved them. There is nothing better to wear in the summer, and the locals thought it was awesome.

I loved my time in Saudi. I met some of the most amazing people and have friends for the rest of my life. I visited some of the places we are currently hearing about in the news (Bahrain, Qatar, Egypt) and it makes me both happy and sad to see what is going on in some of those areas...

Anyway, I am happy to answer questions for you if I can. Be careful who you listen to about that area, different people have different experiences, but for everyone I saw who went there with an open mind and respectful attitude, myself included, the experience was second to none, and the people were the most hospitable and friendly I have ever met. Most people whonhave bad things to say about the region either haven't been, or went over there, made a jerk of themselves, and were treated like they deserved to be treated.


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 26, 2011)

Abu Dhabi is but a short drive from Dubai, both places are very modern emirates.  I have been to both many times over and there is no drama like what you would experience in other Islamic countries.

I have a friend of many years who is actually a line officer for the newly created Abu Dhabi EMS system. They just went online a couple weeks ago, he was hired to get all the hiring and training done and then get it up and running. 

Anyways, Abu Dhabi and Dubai are both saturated with expats from all over the world. Germans, Russians, Brits, Americans...they are all there. The service industries are South African and Philippino dominated. Your taxi drivers are Pakistanis and Indians. There is a class system in full effect.

There are bars, there are restaurants of every imagining. Any chain restaurant you can think of is there. There are tons of local and mom and pop ones as well; I highly encourage you to seek those out as for fine cuisine.

The hospital will give you plenty of orientation on how to proceed with patients. They are all equipped to handle any type of special request. Nursing staff in Emirate populations is heavy Philippino, listen to them, they know what they are talking about.

The beaches are awesome, you do not have to cover up. I wear shorts all the time in Dubai, sure I get looks occasionally but for the most part it is tolerated. When you go to the malls and restaurants, you will see full length burquas and you will see short skirts and hooker boots (thanks Russia).

Short of wearing offensive clothing, cursing loudly/excessively, preaching Jesus, or eat/drinking in public during Ramadan, there is very little you can do to offend someone.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 26, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> Short of wearing offensive clothing, cursing loudly/excessively, preaching Jesus, or eat/drinking in public during Ramadan, there is very little you can do to offend someone.



Other than showing them the bottom of your feet 

I spent only a little time there during a time when the political atmosphere was significantly different (Americans were more tolerated back then), but from what I remember your post and that of WT were spot on.


----------



## WTEngel (Feb 27, 2011)

I found the political climate in Saudi and the Emirates to be very welcoming of Westerners. Most everyone I met was either pro America or neutral. Then again, that's what they told me to my face. I never experienced anything like the author of Paramedic to the Prince described in his book, and I was in the exact same areas, working around the same people, granted it was ten years post 9/11...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 27, 2011)

WTEngel said:


> I found the political climate in Saudi and the Emirates to be very welcoming of Westerners. Most everyone I met was either pro America or neutral. Then again, that's what they told me to my face. I never experienced anything like the author of Paramedic to the Prince described in his book, and I was in the exact same areas, working around the same people, granted it was ten years post 9/11...



I can't comment on the post 9/11 climate, because I was there in 1991 for the original trip to the Sandbox.  During that time, we (Westerners and Americans in particular) were more tolerated because we were viewed more as protectors instead of meddlers.  But even then, the UAE was by far the more open and tolerant of the Persian Gulf countries.


----------



## WTEngel (Feb 27, 2011)

Very good ponts FF. I would definitely agree with you that the Emirates are by far more "open" than the rest of the other GCC countries... I can imagine in '91 America was definitely seen as a protector by most of the region, and while we may seem meddlesome to quite a few countries over there right now, the majority of Saudis, and definitely the Royal Family know that America is a very strong key ally. The UAE harbors similar feelings, not to the degree the House of Saud does though.

Point of interest...King Abdullah announced this week that the Roals Family would be issuing money to forgive millions of Saudi's personal debt to banks and other institutions. In addition to this the majority of stifldent loan is being forgiven and they are pumping money into the banks to male it easier for people to get loans to build homes. A 15% across the board salary increase for government workers (the majority of Saudis employed work for the government in some way shape or form,) among many other financial measures designed to make life better for millions of people there (not that life is terrible for most of them by any stretch...)

I mention this because I have heard more than a few people spout off about how they think Saudi is next in line for revolution. I don't think that could be farther from the truth. Saudi is becoming more moderate by the generation and the vast majority of the leaders and educated citizens are very progressive. Combine this with their endless amount of disposable income, and I dont think revolution is anywhere near...mainly because it doesn't need to be.

Sorry to thread hijack...it's hard to talk about that region and not get sidetracked. The bottom line in my opinion is, it's a culture and part of the world few people actually know about first hand, yet so many talk about it daily as if they have been there before. I hope you find the UAE as exciting and friendly as I found Saudi... I'm fairly certain you will.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 27, 2011)

Finally somebody else on here who understands what an RTA is!


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Feb 27, 2011)

WTEngel said:


> I had two thobes I wore around town, and loved them. There is nothing better to wear in the summer, and the locals thought it was awesome.



I for sure want to get one of those.  I've heard those are very nice in the desert.

I also forgot that we'll be going to some place called Al Ain.  Not sure what we are doing there or what it is, but apparently it is on the border of Oman.

One thing I for sure have to do over there is Ferrari world.  Infact, if I go AWOL, you'll know where to find me.  I'd also like to do Ski Dubai, which will probably allow me to check out Dubai's hospital becuase I'll probably break my legs since I've never skied before.

Thanks for all the info guys.  It is kind of what I expected but I didn't really know what to expect.


----------



## WTEngel (Feb 27, 2011)

If you make it to Dubai, make sure to check out the Burj Khalifa. Tallest building in the world and also talles observation deck in the world. It is pricey to go, 30 USD when i did, but the view is absolutely amazing!


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Feb 27, 2011)

WTEngel said:


> If you make it to Dubai, make sure to check out the Burj Khalifa. Tallest building in the world and also talles observation deck in the world. It is pricey to go, 30 USD when i did, but the view is absolutely amazing!



That's about the same as it cost me to go in the Sears... I mean Willis Tower (My fiance is from Chicago and not calling it the Sears bugs her).  Except all I saw was clouds and maybe 5ft worth of the Lake and 0degree temps (I hate cold).  We'll only be in Dubai for one night and probably won't get a chance.  

I wish I could stay there a month becuase there is so much I'd like to do there.  I really would like to skydive over Dubai or Abu Dhabi, run a 5k/triathalon, sand surf, scuba dive, and this may be stupid but visit Iran (and I mean take a ferry if they have one over then come straight back).  I'd also love to visit a town where there aren't a lot of ex-patriots.

Also, what kind of currency do they use over there?  Is the American dollar good?  Or do I need to do some kind of money exchange?  I know an OT question but I'm not sure how travel abroad works.


----------



## WTEngel (Feb 27, 2011)

You can probably find a place that will exchange US dollars there, but it will cost you. My advice is use your debit/credit card. Mine worked fine abroad, and they give you a true exchange rate, which the currency exchange services will not give you.

I think the Dirham is almost the same as the Saudi Riyal. Something like 1 USD to 3.7 UAE Dirham.... Don't quote me though.

Check with your bank to make sure you will have international usage of your debit card, go over, withdraw 1,000 or so Dirham and live it up for the week. It will probably cost you 10 or so dollars in ATM fees, but if you have Westerner written all over you the currency exchanges will take you for much more than that if you aren't careful.

That's just my .02 worth.


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Feb 27, 2011)

WTEngel said:


> I think the Dirham is almost the same as the Saudi Riyal. Something like 1 USD to 3.7 UAE Dirham.... Don't quote me though.
> 
> ...but if you have Westerner written all over you the currency exchanges will take you for much more than that if you aren't careful.



Cool, as long as I have my fanny pack, golf shorts, and Disney T-shirt I think no one will notice.  THough I won't have a $3,000 DSLR camera to complete the look.

I'll look into the conversions.  3.7 seems right.  Our professor gave us a book called (Ask Ali: A guide to Abu Dhabi).  It showed it to be 50,00 DHS which I assume is 50.00DHS.  50.00DHS(1USD/3.7DHS)= apx 13.51USD which seems reasonable for this guide.


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 27, 2011)

Current exchange rate stays around 3.6 Dirham to 1 USD.

Everyone takes dollars, even the taxi drivers...they are amazingly quick at conversions.

Any change due will always be in Dirhams, so if you have trust issues, pull out your calculator or be quick at math as well.

Hotels, taxis, etc will convert your money at 3.5 per 1 dollar instead of 3.6. It makes the math easy for them and gives them a very slight bonus...nothing worth getting excited over.


----------

